# Potential Canada X-trail owner questions...



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Good afternoon everyone,
I'm currently looking at buying a used X-Trail 2005-2006 (I live in Canada). I've seen a few of these type of threads, but I have a concern that I haven't seen discussed. 

Do you think parts availability will be a concern for years to come with the X-Trail? I'm concerned that maybe in 2011 or 2012, new parts would be hard to come by. Also, currently is it possible to get your brakes done at the local garage or is Nissan the only one providing parts for this vehicule?

Finally, one last question I haven't been able to find the answer too, is the engine (2.5l in Canada) using a timing chain or timing belt? That would influence my negociations with the used car dealers...

Thank you very much!


----------



## supermann (Mar 25, 2009)

hi guys, i'm just newbie to this forum. I'm planning to buy nissan xtrail, but when i read about the rust issue for the 2005 models i'm a little bit discourage. Are the 2006 models have rust issues also?

I live here in Montreal Canada


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Not all 2005s had the fender rust issues. Mine still looks good and I live in an area that receives a lot of road salt wintertime. 

The Xtrail 2.5 has a timing chain.

Brakes can be done at any garage, and there are many aftermarket companies supplying brakes (rotors/pads) for the XT. I got my last set at UAP/NAPA for a fraction of the cost.

Hope this helps.


----------



## supermann (Mar 25, 2009)

@xtrailguy,

Thanks for the feedback. Thank you very much.


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Xtrailguy said:


> Not all 2005s had the fender rust issues. Mine still looks good and I live in an area that receives a lot of road salt wintertime.
> 
> The Xtrail 2.5 has a timing chain.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.

Is the issue after the 2.5 motor (butterfly screws) affect the canadian model of the X-Trail? To me that would seem like a deal-breaker. Perusing the forum, seems like the X-Trail is not getting the recognition it needs as far as recalls / TSB etc...


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the biggest issues with the Xtrail here in Canada are:

1) Potential rust issues (05 models)
2) wheel bearings 
3) brake issues (especially the rear brakes)
4) freezing door locks/latches.

I don't think the butterfly screw problem is as big an issue with the XT. I read about a couple on the Australian Xtrail forum with problems, but I've yet to see one here.
The Sentra SE-R Spec-V also shared the 2.5L, and there were a bunch of those back in 02-03 eating butterfly screws and ruining engines (I actually owned one of these cars in 02, but I had no problems). Since the butterflys don't open until high rpms, this will probably explain why SpecVs were having issues (i.e. being driven like race cars). 

That is just my opinion, I'm sure some others will chime in here with responses.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

I just bought a 2006 X-trail a few months ago. (Ontario) I had many of the same concerns.

Do you think parts availability will be a concern for years to come with the X-Trail
I phoned Nissan direct and asked about service and parts support over the next 5 or 6 years. They told me, they would fully support the x-trail line for as long as is required. They did not see any issues with sourcing parts considering how popular the car was in other countries. Second hand parts might be a different story.

The brakes as other people mentioned are not a problem as far as having other garages do them. They are a pretty simple system that is fairly easy to work on. I personally just finished lubing all the slide pins on my brakes when I swapped over my tires. It took about 1 hours swap tires, pull all the pins and lube.

Timing chain was answered. 

For the record, I am seeing real world gas mileage of about 9-11 L/100kms with about 80% city driving (AWD)

So far I am very happy with the X-trail. Good room/storage, nice seating position, handles well (for an SUV) good gas mileage, easy to work on (do my own oil and tranny fluid changes), interior has held up well, love the selectable awd funtions, small enough to fit in a normal garage, well equipped for the price.

My only complaints are limited tire choices for the 17inch rims, heated seats take about 3-4 minutes to heat up properly. (my friends beamer will roast the hairs off your behind in about 20 seconds)


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to everyone's feedback on this. 

I've decided to look for a X-Trail 2005 or 2006 SE model with a manual transmission. I'll be trying to find one below 75k. Hopefully I will be an X-trail owner within a month or two.

Thanks.


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

I found a 2006 X-Trail SE - 5 speed. I negotiated it to the point where the price was right. 14625$ CDN, coming with 4 new all-season tires and 4 winter tires + rims (winter tires have at most a winter or two of usage). 

It's got a little more KM than I wished for, 94000 km, but the dealer where I'm going offers a written warranty of 10 years 200000 KM for motor and transmission (same as manufacturer) if you go do the oil changes / scheduled maintenance there.

What do you guys think?


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

It's not bad, in hamilton, ontario I got an LE with the auto, AWD etc, for $14999 in Dec with 75K on it. I got a lifetime warrenty on the motor as well, but they want you to do oil changes at every 5K, and if you miss by 1 km, it's void. I pitched it in the garbage. They also gave me 6000 for my trade in. Are you trading anything in with this deal?


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I guess the market is a bit higher on the X-Trails here (Québec). A 2006 LE (very rare here, guess all the locations haven't come back) would go for about 17000 minimum with that kind of milleage. 

Anyhow, I'll get information concerning the "warranty" as well. There wasn't really that kind of details on the "service contract" they gave me it's always good to get it in writing before the sale. 

As far as trade-in go, I'm not trading anything, so no money playing on the trade-in.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Buckette said:


> I found a 2006 X-Trail SE - 5 speed. ....
> 
> It's got a little more KM than I wished for, 94000 km, but the dealer where I'm going offers a written warranty of 10 years 200000 KM for motor and transmission (same as manufacturer) if you go do the oil changes / scheduled maintenance there.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Suggestion:
1.
Ask the dealer about brakes pads and discs maintenance.
As most would agree, the rear discs and pads should have been replaced.

2.
Check the rear hatch handle for rusty spring and pin. This rust will dribble down onto the rear hatch (below the lisence plate) and stain the painted pannel. It would be easy for the dealer to dismantle the hatch handle and replace the rusty parts.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you considered buying one from ontario, here is where I bought mine from. The X-trail is a good seller for these guys, they stock a bunch. The only thing is they don't usually negotiate too much on the price, but would give you good money for a trade in. You could shoot them an email. I can vouch that they are pretty good for taking care of any issues with the safety. They did over $600 worth of brake work and stuff to my xtrail before selling it to me.

Nissan X-Trail: Used Cars: Burlington, Hamilton, Ontario

Just a note, when I bought mine, they were struggling for sales, and were trying to meet a quota of 100 cars sold on New Years eve, so I had some leverage.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

I guys !!!

Today im did a little trip from Québec to Charlevoix (Malbaie, 350km) with my wife for try our new X-Trail 2005 LE (50 000km). I'm falling in love !!! 

I'm really impress by the gas millage !!! I did 350 km with a half of my tank ... I realized with some test this week that i did the same millage that i did with my Nissan sentra 2004 and it just have 10 L tank moore that the Sentra ... So just 10 $ difference to full of gas !!! Not Bad !!!

The motor is nice and did the job for tha major part of the trip, but I had notice that it have miss some power in some big hill ... I keep the pedal down and the max speed i reach is 85km ... so the speed limit is 90km ...  So .... I said that to my wife at this moment '' I think this is the sacrifice that we have to do for saving lot of buck (gas) !!! Keep in mind, that i have no luggage with me ... just my wife and me .... Oh and the baby, because she is pregnant !!! But im still to convince me that a really big hill ... but fortunately i have no camper attach to my hitch !!! doh !!!

The driving experience really impress me !!! Really nice visibility, good handling and my "Le" leather seat as been very confortable for all the trip. Also i really like the automatic climate control, My old Nissan Sentra 2004 don't miss me !!! loll 

Friday morning I had installed a new set of tire " Toyo Open Country H/T " in 215/65/R16 and I can say to you that it do the job !!! They produced some notisable noise on road, but the handling is great and in the rain as well !!! 

My wife complain all the trip about the security belt on the front passenger side bock all the time, without I touch the brake or do anything !!! So she had to unlock the belt to have some lose. The fact the she is pregnant don't help so much !!! So I read in some thread on the forum that a commun trouble with some X-Trail since 2005 ... :woowoo:

I experinced an another little promblem with my X. I don't know if it is a known promblem by X-Trailer but my gas indicator seem dont be able to reach the top of "F" bar when I did a full of gas ... It reach an half centimeter lower the ''F'' bar ...


In conclusion, despite my little problem of lack of power, i'm really falling in love with this VUS and I really don't regret to did that move !!! I think that my familly and me will have some fun with this new car for a couple of year !!!

Cheer, :fluffy:

Jonathan


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

FenderJoe said:


> I experinced an another little promblem with my X. I don't know if it is a known promblem by X-Trailer but my gas indicator seem dont be able to reach the top of "F" bar when I did a full of gas ... It reach an half centimeter lower the ''F'' bar ...


My 2005 SE started doing that a few months ago... haven't figured out why yet. It used to stay on full for about 100km and then start dropping, now after filling it doesn't even touch the F mark.

Ian


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

I signed the dotted line last night on the X-Trail.

14400$ for a 5 speed 4x4 2006 SE model with 94k km on it. It comes with 4 extra rims and winter tires, a hitch (used for a biking rack, 100% certain), and a remote starter, which I have no idea how to use on a manual transmission vehicule (tips are welcome!!!). 

After inspection, the following repairs will be done (written on offer sheet):

- Oil change & filter
- Air filter
- Alternator strap
- 2 new wipers
- 4 new summer tires
- Brake service (brakes were inspected and are fine)
- Alignment
- 2 new front shocks
- 3 little dents repaired.
- attachment of rear window gasket on both doors

I think I got a decent deal, hopefully it will serve me and my little familly well!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a remote starter on a 5-speed - not an X-Trail, though. Had to de-activate the clutch-in to start failsafe. 
To activate my starter you have to:
Be in the car with it running in neutral.
You then push the button and it "arms" itself.
You take the key out and IT STAYS RUNNING.
You get out and close the door(s).
Push the button again and the vehicle shuts off.
Now the car "knows" it's in neutral so there's no danger of it trying to start in gear. Remember: the clutch-in failsafe is no longer there.
In the morning or whatever you push the button and it starts.
Technically you could pop it into gear once it's off and fool if you left a window open but if the window's open it ain't cold enough to require a remote starter to begin with.
Btw, if you open any door before remote starting it cancels itself out since it's no longer sure the vehicle's in neutral.
That's how mine works.


----------



## Buckette (Mar 24, 2009)

Rockford said:


> I have a remote starter on a 5-speed - not an X-Trail, though. Had to de-activate the clutch-in to start failsafe.
> To activate my starter you have to:
> Be in the car with it running in neutral.
> You then push the button and it "arms" itself.
> ...


Thanks alot, I guess I'll try it once I get possession of the vehicule. 

One clarification, I suppose this procedure has to be repeated every single time I want to use the remote starter the next day?


----------



## Hugh Jass (Jul 31, 2009)

*Buying an '06 X-Trail*

I am close to buying an '06 X-trail. Is there anything special that I should look out for? It's a FWD with @ 93000 km and had fan noise from the dash and the dealer said they would fix it. Any ideas or suggestions would be great


----------



## Rxvxlstokx (Jul 31, 2009)

I just bought an mint 06 SE with 50k km for 19k after tax in BC...not sure if that will help with negotiagtions. I found the seat belt was very loose on both sides up front and ask that they fix it before I buy it (it's still under partial warrenty). the rest of the car is great! We bought it because it's a smaller 4-cylinder engine yet 4 wheel drive, it has more room and confortable seats (I'm 6'3) than a RAV4 (our other choice), the moon roof, clearance for exploring the logging roads in our area, the laydown back without removing the seats, the 6-disc changer and heated seats; plus room for our dog in the back (as opposed to our 2 door car). Thought I'd share; hope that helps get your thoughts going. Good luck!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hugh Jass said:


> I am close to buying an '06 X-trail. Is there anything special that I should look out for? It's a FWD with @ 93000 km and had fan noise from the dash and the dealer said they would fix it. Any ideas or suggestions would be great



I merged your post to an existing thread... Take a look at these previous posts for some useful information.


----------



## Hugh Jass (Jul 31, 2009)

*06 X-Trail*

Hey, sorry for the late response, my laptop packed it in last week. I held out for a beautiful 06 Bonavista with 40k km on it for $19000. Should be good here in Alberta. I want to get a 2nd one once I sell my truck. Meanwhile I'll have to be content to watch my l'il wifey drive this one.


Rxvxlstokx said:


> I just bought an mint 06 SE with 50k km for 19k after tax in BC...not sure if that will help with negotiagtions. I found the seat belt was very loose on both sides up front and ask that they fix it before I buy it (it's still under partial warrenty). the rest of the car is great! We bought it because it's a smaller 4-cylinder engine yet 4 wheel drive, it has more room and confortable seats (I'm 6'3) than a RAV4 (our other choice), the moon roof, clearance for exploring the logging roads in our area, the laydown back without removing the seats, the 6-disc changer and heated seats; plus room for our dog in the back (as opposed to our 2 door car). Thought I'd share; hope that helps get your thoughts going. Good luck!


----------



## nanonite (Aug 19, 2009)

*Nissan 2005 price/things to check for?*

Thinking about buying 2005 x-trail looks ok but they want 13.900 for it.What things should i look out for?I know rust is a problem but its light on underside of this vechile but didn't have a good look yet.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Have a look in these prior posts for some ideas...


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Gas gauge issue is the fuel sending unit.I had the same problem and poof it is gone (for now).Do not really know how much it cost it was under my third party warranty.


----------



## Patrail (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Every one,
I'm currently looking for a used 2006 or 2007 X-trail LE in Victoria B.C. Canada, but most of them asking from 19k to 23k, I don't understand why this 4 years old car still asking for that much of money?

Some of the cars they actually imported from Ontario and sell it in Vancouver or Victoria but when I inspected the car chassis is very clear and couldn't found any rust underneath the car, my friend told me don't buy any used car that came from east of Canada because of the salt on the road in winter. 

I just want to ask those members from East of Canada, how are their car's body shown any sign of rust after 4-5 years. In this case I may wast my money if I buy those car came from east of Canada after 6-8 years and the car body may rusting every where.http://www.nissanforums.com/images/smilies/confused.gif

Thanks 
Patrick


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

It’s pretty rare that we Canadians get anything cool that our neighbours to the south don’t get. In fact, it usually works the other way, with America’s larger cities and their residents’ higher disposable incomes making that country a more attractive market for many brands and retailers.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

supermann said:


> hi guys, i'm just newbie to this forum. I'm planning to buy nissan xtrail, but when i read about the rust issue for the 2005 models i'm a little bit discourage. Are the 2006 models have rust issues also?
> 
> I live here in Montreal Canada


hey, i am also a newbie, i have learnt so much from this forum:newbie:


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

IanR said:


> My 2005 SE started doing that a few months ago... haven't figured out why yet. It used to stay on full for about 100km and then start dropping, now after filling it doesn't even touch the F mark.
> 
> Ian


Mine did that too. What ever the problem was it has sorted itself out.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Rxvxlstokx said:


> I just bought an mint 06 SE with 50k km for 19k after tax in BC...not sure if that will help with negotiagtions. I found the seat belt was very loose on both sides up front and ask that they fix it before I buy it (it's still under partial warrenty). the rest of the car is great! We bought it because it's a smaller 4-cylinder engine yet 4 wheel drive, it has more room and confortable seats (I'm 6'3) than a RAV4 (our other choice), the moon roof, clearance for exploring the logging roads in our area, the laydown back without removing the seats, the 6-disc changer and heated seats; plus room for our dog in the back (as opposed to our 2 door car). Thought I'd share; hope that helps get your thoughts going. Good luck!


The 2.5 L engine is actually pretty large for a 4 cyl. Regardless, you made a good choice. I drive the same car only a year older. I have 98,000 kms on mine and it is the only problem free vehicle I have ever owned. Reliable, good gas mileage, decent room and it looks much tougher than the competition. 

My only issues were a squeaky drivers window(dealer fixed), and my front brake rotors warped soon after the dealer machined them. I went elsewhere for my brakes.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I too am impress with my Xey. I just got it 3 weeks ago. 32K on it and looks new. Dealership was great in bringing down their price. My reaction to about the rust... look it over and nothing. There is a 7 year Rust perforation warranty still on it, so if anything goes wrong, I am covered. I was suppose to get 2 sets of keys and fob... did not get, but they order them for me at no cost. Like ERBall... it's one of the better machine Nissan has made, my local mechanic is an ex Nissan mechanic and he tells me, I will like not need him for a while to come.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Another thought... I hope Nissan comes back with the X-trail in Canada/US. Now that the US is hurting at the gas pump, the X-trail maybe an option instead of the Xterra. The Rogue is nice but it ain't a Xey.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

We just bought a 2006 X-Trail Lease return. 71000kms manual SE for $17k all in. (taxes included). $16150 before tax.
New brakes and new tires included.

It will be the winter beater for my wife.


----------



## wwnnm25 (Oct 6, 2009)

Patrail said:


> Hi Every one,
> I'm currently looking for a used 2006 or 2007 X-trail LE in Victoria B.C. Canada, but most of them asking from 19k to 23k, I don't understand why this 4 years old car still asking for that much of money?
> 
> Some of the cars they actually imported from Ontario and sell it in Vancouver or Victoria but when I inspected the car chassis is very clear and couldn't found any rust underneath the car, my friend told me don't buy any used car that came from east of Canada because of the salt on the road in winter.
> ...


Here in South Western Ontario (Toronto, Windsor Area) where I live I have not had any Major issues with rust on any of my cars. I just upgraded to a 2005 X-Trail from a 2000 Hyundai Elantra. My Elantra has just started to show small signs of rust. This car had never been rust proofed and I rarely took time to go thru car washes to wash the salt off in the winters (because my doors would freeze shut). In fact being from Ontario, I have heard "Never by a car from the East Coast", due to the Rust problems. Actually Saturn used to have a commerical about how good Saturns would be for the NFLDer's because Saturn's dont rust.

The previous of my new X-Trail had rust proofed, so I am feeling confident that I won't have the rust issue with mine.


----------



## das3000 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Butterfly screw*

Response to Canadian X-Trail Butterfly Screw Issue on QR25DE engine:

The *loose butterfly screw issue does exist on Canadian X-Trails*! I have owned my 2006 X-Trail from new.

Full story:

My X-Trail mysteriously stalled one day and began running with limited power. I quickly got error code P0303 "No. 3 cylinder misfire detected". Upon inspection, the spark plug from cylinder #3 had its lateral electrode bent to touching the central electrode (zero gap). The spark plug looked very pitted as if it were hit by a sharp metal object many, many times. At this point I did some research and found that there are many issues with butterfly screws going through the engine... Thankfully the cylinder still has perfect compression (although the cylinder walls have to be scored) so replacing the spark plug got me back on the road.

A week later I got error code P0420 "Catalyst system efficiency
below threshold" and after a few trips into the dealership the catalytic converter was replaced (8yr, 130,000km extended warranty), approx. ~$2200 repair cost (OEM parts) if not covered by warranty.

The dealership and my mechanic tried to convince me that it must have been the catalytic converter breaking apart that got sucked into the cylinder that damaged the spark plug... I didn't truly believe them and both shops wanted $300 CDN to tear the intake apart and loctite the screws and replace any missing ones.

I decided to do the work myself (see this nice step-by-step guide) and I can 100% confirm that a screw was missing from cylinder #3! What I can also confirm is that 1/2 of the remaining screws were only hand tight and there is no method of keeping them from backing out (no loctite, no lockwasher, etc).

I 100% recommend taking the intake apart and using red loctite on these screws! If you haven't already, you are really just waiting for a screw to go through your engine. I got lucky thus far that the engine isn't just a bucket of bolts! If you can't do the work on your own, the $300 isn't that much compared to replacing/rebuilding the engine. On top of that, I have a hunch that it was the screw that took out my catalytic converter...

Please, proactively get red loctite on those butterfly screws! Money well spent!


----------



## warrenw (Sep 16, 2009)

das3000 said:


> Response to Canadian X-Trail Butterfly Screw Issue on QR25DE engine:
> 
> The *loose butterfly screw issue does exist on Canadian X-Trails*! I have owned my 2006 X-Trail from new.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Heads up. My wife has a 2006 x-trail. It has 95,000 kms on it now and I have read about this potential issue before. How long did it take you. If a dealer want $300.00.. I am guessing ~2.5 hours or so? She only drives it in the Winter, so I should take it apart and take care of this before parking it until Nov.
Thanks again...


----------

